# .348 Smacks another One!



## lastofthebreed (Jan 1, 2017)

She came out at around 5 PM the other day.  My Winchester Model 71 got the job done - lickety split.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice gun and nice job.................nice hog too.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 1, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Nice gun and nice job.................nice hog too.



X2!! WOO HOO!! Love the shot placement too


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 4, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> X2!! WOO HOO!! Love the shot placement too



That's what's so nice about those mediums and hogs....lol


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 4, 2017)

Sweet, I thought I was the only 348 Win shooter left.

What is your load?


----------



## lastofthebreed (Jan 4, 2017)

Michael F Sights said:


> Sweet, I thought I was the only 348 Win shooter left.
> 
> What is your load?



Michael:  I only load one bullet.  The 200 gr Hornady Flat Nose (#3410).  I use 50 gr of IMR 4064 powder and Winchester LR standard primers.  It shoots with a lot of thump and the recoil is pretty mild.  The cases seem to last forever and it groups within an inch at 50 yards.

And I thought I was the only person in 2 states who hunted with a .348.  My rifle is the model 71 Winchester but some folks were lucky enough to get one of the Browning reproductions a couple of years ago.

Do you have a receiver sight on yours?  Who would mommick (there's a word your grandmother would recognize) up a classic lever action with a scope?  (Unless, of course, it's a Savage 99?)


----------

